# Beim Netzteil Kabel abschneiden?????



## chrisha86 (24. Dezember 2010)

Nabend alle zusammen,

erst mal frohe Weihnachten!

Nun zu meinem Problem,

habe mir selbst eine HTPC geschenkt den ich gerade am zusammenbauen bin.
Jetzt habe ich aber folgendes Problem, das Netzteil hat kein Kablemanagement dadurch habe ich ein paar Adern zu viel die ich nicht brauche und auch nicht verstecken kann. Kann ich die überschüssigen Adern einfach abpetzen und mit Lüsternklemmen verschließen?

Hoffe ich könnt mir bei meinem Problem helfen!!

Feiert noch schön!

Gruß


----------



## TheUrbanNinja (24. Dezember 2010)

dickes vorhaben, von soetwas habe ich nie gehört und ich habe das gleiche problem. ich schätze, dass dir die haare zu berge stehen oder irgendwas "kabum" macht sobald du was abschneidest und anschaltest... ich würds nicht machen. man kann auch so leben finde ich...^^


----------



## DocFellatio (24. Dezember 2010)

Das funktioniert ohne Probleme.

Da brennt und knallt auch nichts. Schließlich ist es egal ob die Leitung erst am Stecker endet oder vorher. Solltest die Enden eben nur *gut abisolieren!* Lüsterklemmen sind ok, solange die Leistungen nicht am anderen Ende wieder rausgucken. 
Mit Garantie ist dann logischerweise nicht mehr viel...


----------



## TheUrbanNinja (24. Dezember 2010)

cool, das ist dann mein nächstes vorhaben.
ich habe mir die frage selbst ganz oft gestellt und mir auch selbst schnell beantwortet - siehe oberer post von mir...


----------



## mattinator (24. Dezember 2010)

Vorher natürlich vom Netz trennen. Ob Dir Lüster*n*klemmen dabei etwas nutzen, weiß ich nicht genau. Aber irgendetwas in der Art.
ps: Die "Vorlage" musste ich einfach nutzen, frohes Fest noch.


----------



## Philipus II (25. Dezember 2010)

bei Sachgerechter Durchführung verlierst du nur die Garantie.


----------



## TheUrbanNinja (25. Dezember 2010)

na das ist nicht die welt


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Dezember 2010)

Ich würde lieber das bestehende NT umtauschen ( falls neu ), oder einen Neukauf anstreben und das Alte verscheppern. Mit den lüsternden Klemmen ist da nicht so ideal, da man recht viel vom Kabel stehenlassen müsste um die Adern dort zu verbasteln was auch sehr toll aussieht und am Netzteil auch für ein Knäuel sorgt. Wenn würde ich eher solche Stossverbinder verwenden


----------



## TheUrbanNinja (25. Dezember 2010)

na, diese Stoßverbinder kosten schon etwas^^
da kann man wirklich gleich ein neues kaufen. 
Ich habe hier ein altes drin und Garantie ist schon weg (soweit ich weiß) von Sharkoon.
Ich wers mal demnächst ausprobieren...


----------



## Gast20141208 (25. Dezember 2010)

Ein Freund von mir hat auch mal seine Kabel abgeschnitten und einfach die einzelnen Leitungen mit Isotape abgeklebt. 

Hat ohne Probleme funktioniert.


----------



## lave (25. Dezember 2010)

zum abklemmen bibts auch wagos WAGO Kontakttechnik | Produkte - Dosenklemme die sind billig und hat fast jeder elektriker da. man muss nur drauf achten ob die kabel aus einem festen draht bestehen oder aus vielen kleinen da es dafür verschiedene ausführungen von wagos gibt


----------



## Philipus II (27. Dezember 2010)

Korrektur:
Ein Spezl meint, dass das Abschneiden der Kabel ein Erlöschen der Zulassung des Netzteils zur Folge hat. Es geht also in diesem Fall nicht nur die Zulassung verloren.
Ich war bisher der Ansicht, dass die Zulassung durch Basteleien ausserhalb des Netzteils nicht verloren geht. Ich könnte da aber falsch liegen. Mal schaun, wie die Rechtslage aussieht...


----------



## dot (27. Dezember 2010)

Schrumpfschlauch?


----------

